# cruze diesel def heater replacement



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You mean, replaced it ourselves? I had bought the new part and was going to, but GM ended up covering the cost for the dealer to do it.

From what I recall, it did not seem overly difficult, though. It's all from above.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Mine was replaced. It's pretty easy if you are referring to the reservoir


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I did my reservoir (the assembly that includes the heater and level sensor) a few months back, but had just moved to another state and didn't have time to do a write-up. Should be able to answer any questions about the process, though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> I did my reservoir (the assembly that includes the heater and level sensor) a few months back, but had just moved to another state and didn't have time to do a write-up. Should be able to answer any questions about the process, though.


When I was preparing (mainly, reading the Chilton directions) to do ours, it seemed pretty straightforward. The Chilton manual instructed to drain the tank, but being the reservoir is on top, I thought that may not be necessary. Did you drain the tank, or leave it?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

You don't have to drain the tank.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Didn't think that you would. Chilton probably advises it, since you don't want urea on metal.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MP81 said:


> When I was preparing (mainly, reading the Chilton directions) to do ours, it seemed pretty straightforward. The Chilton manual instructed to drain the tank, but being the reservoir is on top, I thought that may not be necessary. Did you drain the tank, or leave it?


I didn't drain it, but it was only at about 30%. If it had been nearly full, I probably would have siphoned some off first to keep from splashing it all over the trunk area. I don't remember any tools used inside the tank, so no worries there, but I did give them a rinse afterward just in case of any stray fluid. I found a flathead screwdriver that had been in the box with the old fluid-covered parts and didn't get rinsed, and it was rusting like it had been buried in road salt. 

The repair is really straightforward. It involves removing some wire clips and zip ties, which you can just cut, since the reservoir comes with new ones, disconnecting the wiring harnesses, taking three screws off of the pump, unscrewing the ring that secures the reservoir, yanking out the old reservoir, and reassembling. The biggest hassle was actually getting the reservoir out of the tank. It snaps into a couple of anchor points in the bottom of the tank, and it can take some force to remove it. I think that step took more time than the rest of the repair combined, as I was afraid of breaking something or splashing fluid everywhere, but also needed to apply enough force to get it done.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Were there any noticeable differences between the original reservoir assembly and, what I'm assuming to be the new part number'd replacement?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Were there any noticeable differences between the original reservoir assembly and, what I'm assuming to be the new part number'd replacement?


I didn't look too closely, and it was starting to get dark, but I don't remember any immediately visible differences between the two parts. I did get the new part number as my replacement.


----------



## 20diesel14 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mine just 107km check engine light came on. Dealer told me the DEF heater wasn’t working and it couldn’t be changed. Told me they had to change out the whole tank for over $500 at my cost, while I’m still under bumper to bumper warranty. 
I’ve watched people change the heater without removing the tank in their own garage. They strait up lied to me. I confronted them on it and now I’ve been waiting since the 21st for someone to call me back. I called today on day 3 (5 if you count the weekend) of waiting just to be told someone will call me tomorrow. Talk about a shady dealership.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - dealers like that really spoil the bunch, because some dealers are really, truly, good.

You need to contact GM about that one - that kind of **** isn't something they particularly like.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I found this video on youtube awhile ago. Seems fairly easy.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I was really surprised how easy it was. I was also fortunate that my DEF was below 20% making not to bad of a mess. I paid like $179 for the heater canister and spent about 1 hour replacing it. The dealer wanted over $500 for the job!


----------



## 20diesel14 (Jun 25, 2019)

MP81 said:


> Yep - dealers like that really spoil the bunch, because some dealers are really, truly, good.
> 
> You need to contact GM about that one - that kind of **** isn't something they particularly like.


Yup it’s a shame.
I told them about the extended warranty GM did on that part and they came back and said “I must have missed that somehow the first time, it was at the bottom of the list” 
How much they rip people off because they don’t ask questions or research I’d like to know. 
Yes once I get my work done I’ll be calling GM head office and telling them what happened. And This is a big dealer by the way. The guy owns at least 4 of the biggest dealers around here.


----------

